# nature pure ((help))



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

i have a nature pure system which i think is great but i have changed vans and now my water pipe is that very hard plastic as apposed to the soft type, what i would like to know has anyone fitted it to this type of plastic as the t-piece for connecting the nature pure is just a push fit and i am afraid it would leak easy as to the soft plastic hose. would be greatfull for any input on this matter.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have fitted 3 so far all with hard plastic pipe, I always warm the pipe before pushing the tee piece in, once with a hot air gun and twice in a cup of boiling water

Loddy


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hard pipe fitted on our van too. As Loddy said, we just warmed it up with hot water first. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

As far as I know its the same pipe as used on lorries air systems that run the brakes, gear changes etc, mostly (and certainly on mine) at 9 bar, significantly more than your water system will be running at!

I have the same pipe feeding our water filter as the air horn and other bits of the truck air system. You do need to make sure you have a clean square cut, it's clean and really is pushed fully home, but other than that it is surprising such an easy to make join is so secure!

Jason


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

thanks for advise i will give what you say a try.


----------

